# Recent Pictures



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

This may come up blank..trying to upload. I have a Snapfish account and trying to avoid opening a Flicker account. :becky:

Woo hoo...looks like a success. This is Sofie at 5 months!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's adorable. Sofie has the same little raccoon eyes that Atticus does, only in brown. Glad you were successful with the pictures.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

She's beautiful. You got to love her!!!!
Great pictures :clap2:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cutie!!! Love her coloring..so pretty! I really think she is at a fun age.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I can tell you we are both mellowing and getting our grove on, which makes it fun for us all!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sophie is so cute - I love her coloring! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cute pictures. Do you take them with your phone? I don't have an account I just download to my computor.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Suzi said:


> Cute pictures. Do you take them with your phone? I don't have an account I just download to my computor.


Yes I do and then transfer to my computer.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable! It looks like she's staying really dark red, isn't she!?!?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's a cutie!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

krandall said:


> She's adorable! It looks like she's staying really dark red, isn't she!?!?


Reddish brown mixed in with brown, light brown, golden cream, and a smidgen of black! Wondering how much, if any, of that will change after she blows her coat...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It's always a mystery how much color they'll keep. She's gorgeous though!


----------

